# Countertop Edge Fix Tip



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

A quick fix to repair your laminate countertop edge


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would place a towel over the hpl before putting an iron to it, hpl will bubble if too hot.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I would place a towel over the hpl before putting an iron to it, hpl will bubble if too hot.


I thought the same thing but hated to say it. 

Whenever I see laminate loose there next to the stove the joint is full of grease and you have to take it all the way off and clean it and the wood too. Then start over with fresh glue, usually contact cement.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Seems like a temporary fix at best, after all it was heat from the stove that made it come loose in the first place.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

BigJim said:


> I would place a towel over the hpl before putting an iron to it, hpl will bubble if too hot.


That's a good tip. I did think about using a cloth until I had a little cement squeeze out.


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

Terry Q said:


> Seems like a temporary fix at best, after all it was heat from the stove that made it come loose in the first place.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.



I figured it was either the heat from the stove that made it come loose or the edge wasn't rolled enough when put on (the countertop is only a year old) or a combination of both. So far so it's still stuck on.


----------

